# Aspartame IS a POISON!!!!



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi AllSince my last post i quit that stuff. I was using it only for my coffee (one or 2 coffee/day)I'M IMPROVING!!!!!!!! It's 4 days i'v quit.- Tinggling ("pins and needles") i was experincing for years are disapearing ...- No more STRONG cramps in my bowel- Muscle cramps are better- Tinnitus is a bit better (not sure..)...and it's only 4 days...It's a NIGHTMARE to sell that stuff that is a poison!!!I'll wait one full month and if things are getting better and better i'll planned to write a letter to the health ministerto a possible healh hazard...This is crazy.beating that IBS and other are poisening me!!!!!!! or us!!!!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hooray, Bernard!







I am so glad you are feeling better. I avoid aspertame like the plague. I hope you continue to improve!!!Lauralee


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

bernard, I once had Lipton Iced Tea with aspartame and it gave me an explotion in my tummy. It was terrible. Needless to say, no more tea of that kind. Still I can have aspartame in yogurt and I'm ok.







But I agree some people get really sick with it.Glad to know you are doing better.


----------



## pantherlove69 (May 14, 2002)

It's funny that you say that it's a poison. I have found when I go grocery shopping and I am looking around at all the food there are certain things that I am completely turned off of or I just feel like I shouldn't ingest it; aspartame is one of them. It's kind of like my body knows something that my mind doesn't. I had the exact same thing happen to me with milk.Well, I am glad to hear that you are doing better, hopefully it will keep up.


----------

